# Buserelin injections and how to do them



## CricketWidow (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I started buserelin injections on Sunday for my downreg. Hubbie did the first one in my leg with no problems. I did the second in my tummy. It left a large raised area which took about 24 hours to go down and left a nice bruise. I did the third tonight into my leg again with no problems. I have a few questions about this and I'm hoping someone with more experience can help.

Is it ok to do all the injections into my leg, or are you supposed to spread them out? If I just alternate legs I don't think I'll get too sore, will I? My tummy is very saggy from a few previous operations (and some biscuits), but my legs are more solid.

Also, when you do the injections you're supposed to pinch the skin. Do you keep it pinched while you push the plunger down, or let it go? Is letting it go what caused the bruising on day 2?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hiya,

I did all my injections in my legs (could never face doing them in my tummy) and it was completely fine. I did alternate legs with each jab. 

Not sure about the pinching question as I just stuck the needle in, I'm not sure it makes any difference but I'm sure someone will let you know if it does. 

Good luck xx


----------



## CricketWidow (May 8, 2015)

That's good to know Riley, I think I'll just stick with my legs  

Thank you!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I did them in my tummy and moved the location about a bit to alternate sides. To be honest sometimes they would be easy, and other times they would leave nasty bruises   I think in theory you pinch, put the needle in, and then let go, and try not to touch/rub it afterwards. However, the theory isn't always the easiest!  

As long as it's going in I wouldn't worry - although you might get a little bit leak out that's quite common! I found holding the needle in a few seconds after it was empty helped prevent leakage.

Xxx


----------



## CricketWidow (May 8, 2015)

Ok, I will do that. Thanks Cloudy!


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

I found it easiest to pinch, put the needle in then let go so that I had one had to hold the syringe steady and one hand to push the plunger down.  I did mine all in my tummy as I felt it would be less sore there and just alternated the sides.  That said, by the end of my injections my tummy was getting more sensitive so alternating with your legs is probably a good idea.  I fouand sometimes they'd bruise and sometimes not but there was no particular logic to why it will bruise one day and not another it's just that sometimes you happen to catch a little blood vessel.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi I used alternate legs and pinched the skin up!! although, I haven't got much flesh on my thighs. As for bruising, ironically, when I had more time to concentrate doing injection, was the sometimes the times when i got the worst bruises!!   Good luck. Cx


----------



## CricketWidow (May 8, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Did my fourth one tonight and it is definitely getting easier. Its so scary doing it by yourself and then wondering whether or not you screwed it up!


----------

